# Ignite Servers bad business practices



## tr1cky (Nov 21, 2015)

I just wanted to leave this here, I don't know if it is the right category to write this in, so please forgive me if not.


Today I noticed my servers with Ignite Servers were down, I noticed this after they were already down for ~4 hours.
I wrote a ticket and that is where the fun started:


I was told that my servers were scheduled for a migration, some time later I was told that my servers were migrated.
When I logged into SolusVM my servers showed as offline and I couldn't boot them.


The support then gave me two different IPs, so they changed the IPs of my servers without notifying me and the old IPs were still displaying in SolusVM.
Later I was also notified that the SolusVM URL changed and I could access the servers again.


In the meantime this is the only thing you can find about their "server migrations":



I received no email, I received no notification about the IPs getting changed and, wait, there's more:


My server were moved from Canada to London!


What proably also vanished is the DDoS-protection they had before because they used OVH in Canada and I hosted something on those servers that gets attacked frequently.


If you are a provider you now know what you shouldn't do:


- Change IPs without notice
- Only provide the new SolusVM URL if specifically asked
- Move servers to a different continent without notification


----------



## drmike (Nov 21, 2015)

New York location = Buffalo  ?


That brand has been on my radar...  Smells funny, acts funny..


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 21, 2015)

I have been watching them as well. The whole operation came on the scene rather quickly. To quickly some would say. I have seen some public scrutiny so far and some people defending them, but that does not count for much with me. Time usually tells with these things and I am sure it will here as well.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Nov 21, 2015)

Anything posted on their announcements page beforehand?


----------



## mitgib (Nov 22, 2015)

drmike said:


> That brand has been on my radar...  Smells funny, acts funny..



Put your shoes on, small gone?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 23, 2015)

@drmike do you smell any acquisition?



tr1cky said:


> - Change IPs without notice
> - Only provide the new SolusVM URL if specifically asked
> - Move servers to a different continent without notification



Those actually are unacceptable. I can imagine the hassle to change settings on the server (if you can login due to IP change), the downtime, data integrity during migration, change on network routing from Canada to UK and especially the uneasy feeling as if you are not important as a customer.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2015)

vRozenSch00n said:


> @drmike do you smell any acquisition?
> 
> 
> Those actually are unacceptable. I can imagine the hassle to change settings on the server (if you can login due to IP change), the downtime, data integrity during migration, change on network routing from Canada to UK and especially the uneasy feeling as if you are not important as a customer.



I'll look 


Have a link / reference on this?   PM me info.


----------



## Joshua (Nov 23, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> My server were moved from Canada to London!



That's the part that I can't seem to grasp. Why in the world would you move your clients to a whole different continent without telling them?


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

Let me start with this bombing:


Domain Name: IGNITESERVERS.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1956411492_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
Registrar URL: www.enom.com
Updated Date: 2015-08-30T12:05:38.00Z
Creation Date: 2015-08-30T19:05:00.00Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-08-30T19:05:00.00Z
Registrar: ENOM, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 48
Reseller: NAMECHEAP.COM
Domain Status: ok https://www.icann.org/epp#ok
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: KALON BENTON
Registrant Organization: IGNITESERVERS
Registrant Street: 2 S SALISBURY ST.
Registrant City: RALEIGH
Registrant State/Province: NC
Registrant Postal Code: 27603
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.8444729258
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: KALON BENTON
Admin Organization: IGNITESERVERS
*Admin Street: 2 S SALISBURY ST.
Admin City: RALEIGH
Admin State/Province: NC
Admin Postal Code: 27603*
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.8444729258
Admin Phone Ext: 
 


What to note?


1. They just sprung to life as of August 30.


2. While their WHOIS info is public, it is FRAUDULENT.


3. The 2 Salisbury Street address in Raleigh is quite a trip.



Spoiler



At this location







Division of Publications



State Government Office·S Salisbury St


 

 








Lobbyist Registration



State Government Office·S Salisbury St





 








N.C. Government: Secretary of State Corporation



State Government Office·S Salisbury St





 








North Carolina Department of the Secretary of State



State Government Office·S Salisbury St


Opens at 8:00 AM





 








Notary Public



State Government Office·S Salisbury St





 








Uniform Commercial Code



State Government Office·S Salisbury St








This address is a State Government building.   It is an old building that looks like a bank per se.   It is not an office building open to public to rent space or mailbox drops.


It is literally across the street from the North Carolina State Capitol.


4. While one would send documents here to incorporate, this is not a place to use as your mailing address.


5. If Ignite Servers is incorporated in North Carolina they aren't incorporated as Ignite Servers.  No matches or similar were found see: https://www.secretary.state.nc.us/search/index/corp


6. If Ignite Server was incorporated or is incorporated I'd expect to find Kalon Benton in records.  No matches were found for Mr. Benton as an agent.


7. Ignite Servers is listed in some places as an LTD.  Unsure what that is about.   Usually points to the United Kingdom.  Doubt this is an LTD or any incorporation.  I searched neighboring South Carolina and found 0 matches also.


8. Only Kalon Benton I am seeing is in Arkansas and has moved about the country a bit.


9. Advertises over here: 


http://osbot.org/forum/user/189522-igniteservers/


For Runescape bots.


Also features a rather young looking fellow in photo.


I think LET has some rules about WHOIS info... Time to contact the moderators over there and get this offer poster squashed.  Fake WHOIS info and the "company" is meh, less than 3 months old.


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

Would just like to touch base on some of the aspects of this thread. Somethings are correct and some are not however I will not argue with anyone just say my peace about it and that will be all.


First off I would like to say our network migration was scheduled 2 days before the nodes were migrated. A mass email was not sent out to all of our clients however our network status and twitter was updated throughout the migration. This migration was in progress simply because we acquired our own hardware in Ashburn, VA meanwhile the intent of the migration was to move our clients nodes to London for 4-5 hours and revert them back to our new nodes in Ashburn, VA within 5-6 hours. The migration to London was simple, to reduce the downtime of clients VM's. However all 5 of our Ashburn nodes are now online and we are allowing clients to be transferred back to USA North East location.


Although I am not going to deny that it was specifically a bad choice on my behalf or my companies behalf myself and my technical officers agreed it was the best move for us to take to reduce downtime and such things. I did not intend to put a bad taste in any of my clients mouth everyone is entitled to their own opinions.


I appreciate you for voicing your opinion and I will be sure to asses our migration protocol next time something like this arises. I doubt anything will be changing in the near future as we have put hardware in multiple data centers and are now stable on our own hardware.


@tr1cky If their is anything I can do you accommodate you for the experience you are having with IgniteServers please feel free to let me know.


Kindest Regards


Kalon Benton


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

Welcome Mr. Benton,  that was quick   < 2 hours ... Impressive.


@ISG so what is the legal status of you company? Incorporated where and under what entity name?   Planning on fixing your address to a real one?


Thanks!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 24, 2015)

ISG said:


> Would just like to touch base on some of the aspects of this thread. Somethings are correct and some are not however I will not argue with anyone just say my peace about it and that will be all.
> 
> 
> First off I would like to say our network migration was scheduled 2 days before the nodes were migrated. A mass email was not sent out to all of our clients however our network status and twitter was updated throughout the migration. This migration was in progress simply because we acquired our own hardware in Ashburn, VA meanwhile the intent of the migration was to move our clients nodes to London for 4-5 hours and revert them back to our new nodes in Ashburn, VA within 5-6 hours. The migration to London was simple, to reduce the downtime of clients VM's. However all 5 of our Ashburn nodes are now online and we are allowing clients to be transferred back to USA North East location.
> ...



What I don't understand is why you even thought this was a good idea.


Why not keep your original location in Canada for a few more hours (since after all you said it yourself, it was only for a few hours it needed to be in London) and move it directly from Canada to Virginia?  The amount of hassle to move it around twice instead of moving it just once is literally doing double the work for nothing.  Unless, lets say, you were careless and realized your servers were about to be "expired" in a few hours.  


Come on mate.  At least send out an email to your clients letting them know you were going to migrate them around.  At least give them a plan of action as to what's about to go down.  Just suddenly jumping around without any notice is bad bad news.  You didn't even give people time to change their DNS records.  This is obviously not a legit "serious" operation.


I've got a bit of news for you.  Surprisingly, there are many people who don't use twitter or care enough to follow you.  People don't check the Network Status page 24/7.  You know what people do check though and in the end also helps make sure you get paid?  Emails.  People check emails and in addition, people use email to pay you (as the invoice is emailed to them).  You took a very critical and crucial step out of the process and expect everyone to be fine and dandy about it.  While the network status pages and Twitter may be a nice "bonus", in the end direct provider <-> client communication (most commonly held in the form of an email) is important to cover your legal butt in case of issues.  You did not take this precaution.  


This shows 100% that your operation was under-prepared for the migration and operation.  In addition to the fact that false whois information on your domain and no legal registration (as far as we can tell anyways) shows that this is a highly sketchy operation.


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

Actually @drmike we were looking into registering the company in NC which is actually why our address is that way. We started the process but we did not happen to finish it in NC the address is that way simple because the placement where the process was taking place. However our business is in progress of being registered in Texas everything has been paid for we/I am just waiting for papers and such to come in until then our address will stay the same. Their is no fraudulent activity anywhere in my company to whom it may concern. Just a waiting process for documents.


We currently are operating our of a small business office in Texas in which our address will be updated to this one as soon as documents are in hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

ISG said:


> Actually @drmike we were looking into registering the company in NC which is actually why our address is that way. We started the process but we did not happen to finish it in NC the address is that way simple because the placement where the process was taking place. However our business is in progress of being registered in Texas everything has been paid for we/I am just waiting for papers and such to come in until then our address will stay the same. Their is no fraudulent activity anywhere in my company to whom it may concern. Just a waiting process for documents.
> 
> 
> We currently are operating our of a small business office in Texas in which our address will be updated to this one as soon as documents are in hopefully that will be soon.



Texarkana?


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> What I don't understand is why you even thought this was a good idea.
> 
> 
> Why not keep your original location in Canada for a few more hours (since after all you said it yourself, it was only for a few hours it needed to be in London) and move it directly from Canada to Virginia?  The amount of hassle to move it around twice instead of moving it just once is literally doing double the work for nothing.  Unless, lets say, you were careless and realized your servers were about to be "expired" in a few hours.
> ...



Like I mentioned before everyone is entitled to their own opinion of the matter. What matters to me is recovering from the migration and the clients that felt it was a bad move.


Thanks.


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

drmike said:


> Texarkana?



No sorry Arlington will be the new business location.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll keep an eye on Texas incorporations data in expectation of seeing yours in there.


Nothing in the taxable entity database yet:


https://mycpa.cpa.state.tx.us/coa/servlet/cpa.app.coa.CoaSearch?Search_Nm=ignite&Submit=Search+by+Name&Pg=tpnm&Button=start


Reason why I am on companies that show up and get noisy is that most of them are amateur fraud operations (not saying you are).  However, the bad address surely isn't allowed to make offers on LET.  Even they have some standards about who can make offers (moreso lately allegedly).  Get that cleaned up before the regulars over there notice and the house does the necessary. Surprised everyone on LET slacked this long on you and didn't hit you with a garbage can.


As for your CAN-a-duh to LON-done move, terrible.  Never move people to another continent.  Might be violating laws exporting and importing data abroad, definitely super bad idea. Email is point of contact most likely to reach your customers, use it, cheap and simple.


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

drmike said:


> I'll keep an eye on Texas incorporations data in expectation of seeing yours in there.
> 
> 
> Nothing in the taxable entity database yet:
> ...



The full process should be completed in about 10 days I myself am not too sure how long it takes for the registration to be completed but hopefully soon.


Also thanks for the input appreciate the enlightenment.


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sorry, but Ignite Servers clearly have no idea what they are doing.
I appreciate them trying but the conversation that emerged by all the downtime that was involved with the move was just too funny to take it all serious anymore.


Basically Ignite Servers claims to have 5gbps ddos protection in London and they say they can boost this up by "installing a script on your vps".


I guess any experienced provider on here will know that you can't stop a network level ddos that overwhelms the connection by installing an iptables script and still Ignite Servers is here to tell you that this is wrong and their superior iptables script will stop L4 attacks:














And I thought they were exploiting Indians, but I guess it's Indians exploiting them.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

Their script could help with nuisance Layer 7 attacks and lowly stuff.  But, that approach has severe limits and will melt virtualized resources quick (as containers should be capped on various abuse prone / get kicked in the teeth resources.


That isn't DDoS protection, it's just house keeping people should be doing generally.  Sure it's something, not going to devalue it to zero.  But against a real attack of any size over any sustained time, it won't do very good and not for very long.  A little blue pill will give you more uptime.


Doing this in the container, meh, wrong place to be trying to perform magic as a provider... my opinion purely.  As an end user, sure, if modules enabled and all, about all you can do and sanity thing like I said - housekeeping.


@tr1cky which location were you in that ate 30Gbps worth of attack?


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> I'm sorry, but Ignite Servers clearly have no idea what they are doing.
> I appreciate them trying but the conversation that emerged by all the downtime that was involved with the move was just too funny to take it all serious anymore.
> 
> 
> ...



To bypass over all the small talk the attack on your VM was well over 5Gbps we did what we could under the protection that we offer to keep your VM online. The beta protection is simply for basic attacks to block them, but we offer 2-5Gbps DDoS protection for free which is not on the server side. As for anything regarding exploiting all of IgniteServers employees are paid well and enjoy their jobs.


Thank you.


Kalon Benton


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2015)

The protection you offer, the real stuff, who is doing the filtering?   Ashburn = Psychz?  What other filtering and locations do you have?  Thought UK was mentioned somewhere also.


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

drmike said:


> The protection you offer, the real stuff, who is doing the filtering?   Ashburn = Psychz?  What other filtering and locations do you have?  Thought UK was mentioned somewhere also.



We have 30Gbps on our Ashburn network.


We have 20Gbps in London - OP's attack was over 30Gbps and we temporarily blackholed it while awaiting mitigation by NTT.


We only have 5Gbps protection in Los Angeles currently as we are looking to upgrade our protection once our hardware is setup in the DC.


----------



## MikeA (Nov 24, 2015)

ISG said:


> We have 30Gbps in our Ashburn location yes we have hardware in Psych DC in Ashburn.
> 
> 
> We have 20Gbps in London - OP's attack was over 30Gbps and we temporarily blackholed it while awaiting mitigation by NTT.
> ...



Psychz has good mitigation in LA too, if you're using them for Ashburn you should switch your LA to them (unless you are, but just have low capacity plan.)


Btw, your website is beautiful but you should really consider re-rendering that logo.


----------



## ISG (Nov 24, 2015)

MikeA said:


> Psychz has good mitigation in LA too, if you're using them for Ashburn you should switch your LA to them.
> 
> 
> Btw, your website is beautiful but you should really consider re-rendering that logo.



Thanks I like the web design also logo could use some work I agree. About the Psych in LA, yes we are looking into that also. We have the hardware just working on the pricing and such things right now. We are currently with SwiftNode LA and it is working for our good but it is not our hardware. Like I said we have the hardware we just need to come to terms on some long term pricing and protection with Psych.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 25, 2015)

The script just sounds like basically what logwatch/fail2ban and maybe a version of DDoS-Deflate.  


What I don't understand is what the script is about though.  You state you have DDoS Protection capacity, however you also state that it's server-side/host-node side.  


The issue here is there is no consistency.  The support tech didn't read through the previous tickets to make sure everyone was on the same page.  One person is talking about installing a script server-side for mitigation (with the word "beta" involved), another person is talking about their protection capacity switch-side.


What exactly is the uplink/port-speed of your host node?  If we talk Swiftway, that's 1 Gbit port speed unless you're paying an additional 400 dollars for 10 Gbit (which I doubt).  Similar situation with Psychz (however 10 Gbit isn't as expensive as it is with Swiftway).  


If you're talking about additional mitigation strategies after it's already gone through Psychz's/Swiftway's filters, then I think that's very redundant and the entire fact that certain capacity of the malicious traffic making it server-side (since I'm assuming we're talking DDoS/DoS in terms of volume and not something like Layer 7) defeats the entire purpose of server-side protection.  By then, it's probably just easier to black hole the IP temporarily.  


If @tr1cky has any monitoring setup and can show us the bandwidth usage ramping up and then cutting out due to "DDoS" (because this topic suddenly went from "Oh they moved people randomly across the pond then back" to "Your VPS was getting DDoSed."), that'd be appreciated.  Since the very nature of DDoS is distributed and therefore usually "ramps up" in bandwidth usage rather than hitting all at once.  


It wouldn't be the first time someone is accused of getting DDoSed or sending out a DDoS due to misconfiguration in the Provider's monitoring/switch settings.  Entire reason why I highly recommend remote server monitoring as well and to compare the data you have with your provider (with the proper time-step of course).  Most of my remote monitoring services operates at 30 seconds to 1 minute time-step and has helped me many times when talking with the provider.  


I don't know what actually happened.  This is all he-said/she-said, however it kinda sounds like snake oil.


Anyone else find their "Beta DDos Protection script" a bit redundant and pointless?  I mean if the DDoS attack is more than 5 Gbit (which I mean by itself is a bit hard to get unless you really pissed someone off), then an extra 1 Gbit port saturation is redundant because they'd rather black hole your IP anyways to prevent other clients from being affected.


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

drmike said:


> @tr1cky which location were you in that ate 30Gbps worth of attack?



I was in London and still am in London. According to their support I will be moved to Canada (OVH) again, so I don't even know why they moved me at all.


It's more about them moving servers to locations that clearly have less filtering capacity than OVH has and I was fine when I had their servers at OVH, but I guess sometimes in the future I will be moved back to OVH? @ISG


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> I was in London and still am in London. According to their support I will be moved to Canada (OVH) again, so I don't even know why they moved me at all.
> 
> 
> It's more about them moving servers to locations that clearly have less filtering capacity than OVH has and I was fine when I had their servers at OVH, but I guess sometimes in the future I will be moved back to OVH? @ISG



We are not moving back to OVH the new location is Ashburn, VA we tried to have our hardware in a location close to the old OVH location to be of more sanctification to our clients while putting our hardware in an actual stable DC also that offered exactly what we wanted. You can request your VM be moved back to USA North East location of Ashburn, VA via ticket and we will get everything fixed up for you.


Thanks.


----------



## zafouhar (Nov 25, 2015)

Must have been a nightmare for the clients. Absolutely no organization from the host and not even a hint for crediting clients for all the issues they caused. No announcement, moving back and forth, wonder if any clients suffered data loss in the process?


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

zafouhar said:


> Must have been a nightmare for the clients. Absolutely no organization from the host and not even a hint for crediting clients for all the issues they caused. No announcement, moving back and forth, wonder if any clients suffered data loss in the process?



To answer your question no clients suffered data loss, actually data loss was our top priority. As for notifying clients we posted about our migration two days in advanced we did not mass email no but any client who logged into their client area or even checked the server status was notified. Not sure what you mean by moving back and forth its simply moving VM's from one location to the other if clients wish to move back they can request it and we can handle it on a client to client basis. As for organization we organized the migration it was perfectly organized and smooth for us.


----------



## zafouhar (Nov 25, 2015)

How can you call a migration organized when you are moving data from the US/Canada to Europe? Clients purchased a US/Canada service and ended up with a Europe service.


And then you are moving clients back to the US on a case by case basis, did the funds run out to renew your OVH servers because that is what it sounds like...


----------



## zafouhar (Nov 25, 2015)

Edi


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

zafouhar said:


> How can you call a migration organized when you are moving data from the US/Canada to Europe? Clients purchased a US/Canada service and ended up with a Europe service.
> 
> 
> And then you are moving clients back to the US on a case by case basis, did the funds run out to renew your OVH servers because that is what it sounds like...



No that is not the case sorry. 


As I said earlier I'm not here to argue we chose to migrate at the time we did and its done. If clients want to move back to a US DC in the North East they can simple put in a ticket and we will migrate them back.


If that is all thanks for your time.


----------



## River (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> looking into registering the company in NC which is actually why our address is that way. We started the process but we did not happen to finish it in NC the address is that way simple because the placement where the process was taking place. However our business is in progress of being registered in Texas everything has been paid for we/I am just waiting for papers and such to come in until then our address will stay the same. Their is no fraudulent activity anywhere in my company to whom it may concern. Just a waiting process for documents.
> 
> 
> We currently are operating our of a small business office in Texas in which our address will be updated to this one as soon as documents are in hopefully that will be soon.





You do not set your domain name whois address to the Sec. of State's office when pending a trade name registration. Your WHOIS info should never be anywhere other than the place of business or your home. The secretary of state would never ask you to set that info to their office, they probably don't even care what it is.

You are *already committing fraud* by operating under a business name that isn't registered. This is a big no-no under IRS, State, Federal rules. You're basically doing business as someone who doesn't exist.

You say it's not sketchy, but you listed three different states for your registration: Arkansas, Texas, and Arlington (Virginia). You should be incorporating in your home state, or wherever your office is - I don't think an operating business would be possibly moving between three states.


My advice to you: be quiet, and hope you don't get any angry customers. The state would have a field day on you.


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> We are not moving back to OVH the new location is Ashburn, VA we tried to have our hardware in a location close to the old OVH location to be of more sanctification to our clients while putting our hardware in an actual stable DC also that offered exactly what we wanted.



And what was that?


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

River said:


> You do not set your domain name whois address to the Sec. of State's office when pending a trade name registration. Your WHOIS info should never be anywhere other than the place of business or your home. The secretary of state would never ask you to set that info to their office, they probably don't even care what it is.
> 
> You are *already committing fraud* by operating under a business name that isn't registered. This is a big no-no under IRS, State, Federal rules. You're basically doing business as someone who doesn't exist.
> 
> ...



Maybe you shouldn't try and google everything because you seems to be getting things wrong I have lived in Arkansas and Texas and just to correct you Arlington is not in Virgina should google that next time you might get it right. Just to touch base on somethings our company is pending registration in Texas simple because that is where we will be based out of we are currently in NC.


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> And what was that?



As I mentioned to you earlier you can request your node be moved back to USA North East via ticket.


----------



## River (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> Maybe you shouldn't try and google everything because you seems to be getting things wrong I have lived in Arkansas and Texas and just to correct you Arlington is not in Virgina should google that next time you might get it right. Just to touch base on somethings our company is pending registration in Texas simple because that is where we will be based out of we are currently in NC.





Okay. Let's get this strait.... FYI Arlington is a County in VA - sorry for the confusion. My Bad.


You still didn't address that you're committing fraud with your WHOIS Data set to the Sec. of State's office - nor did you ever address the fact that you shouldn't be operating before you have a registration and a certificate of operation.


If you are based in NC right now, you should have a registration in NC right now; and when you move to Texas, you should file with Texas, *prior* to operating. Basically, right now you're operating an *illegal business.*


If I really wanted to be a meanie, I'd call the Sec. of State's office right now and make a complaint which they would proceed to fine you quite a bit.


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> As I mentioned to you earlier you can request your node be moved back to USA North East via ticket.



Is that OVH? Will your USA North East location be able to filter those 30gbps you told me I received and that OVH probably filtered without problems before?


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

River said:


> Okay. Let's get this strait.... FYI Arlington is a County in VA - sorry for the confusion. My Bad.
> 
> 
> You still didn't address that you're committing fraud with your WHOIS Data set to the Sec. of State's office - nor did you ever address the fact that you shouldn't be operating before you have a registration and a certificate of operation.
> ...



Well they wouldn't fine me simple because this was already conversed within which is the reason we have the address momentarily now.


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> Is that OVH? Will your USA North East location be able to filter those 30gbps you told me I received and that OVH probably filtered without problems before?



Will be Ashburn, VA and yes we can filter up to 30Gbps in Ashburn.


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> Will be Ashburn, VA and yes we can filter up to 30Gbps in Ashburn.



So that's a very straight downgrade from ~100gbps (what OVH probably filters for you before they nullroute).


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2015)

drmike said:


> I think LET has some rules about WHOIS info... Time to contact the moderators over there and get this offer poster squashed.  Fake WHOIS info and the "company" is meh, less than 3 months old.



Yo yo yo!  Happy deceased Turkey Holiday... to you American meat eating red blooded gun totting folks (and you green Tofurkey eaters too).  Yeah I am on an extended holiday - someone has to cook for tomorrow.


I told you about the LET rules, my lord.  Someone got signature slapped for dipping his dicky in a thread about a banned host for ID falsification and perhaps fraud.  @ISG bad stuff mate. "Member without signature"


You know you are in trouble on LET when.... drumroll ... @mpkossen links a vpsBoard thread to zip your lips.


Over here for the popcorn eaters:
http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/69287/why-has-rockbelthost-been-banned


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> So that's a very straight downgrade from ~100gbps (what OVH probably filters for you before they nullroute).



I highly doubt you would receive a 30Gbps attack if so we would try our best to keep your VM onine.


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

drmike said:


> Yo yo yo!  Happy deceased Turkey Holiday... to you American meat eating red blooded gun totting folks (and you green Tofurkey eaters too).  Yeah I am on an extended holiday - someone has to cook for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I told you about the LET rules, my lord.  Someone got signature slapped for dipping his dicky in a thread about a banned host for ID falsification and perhaps fraud.  @ISG bad stuff mate. "Member without signature"
> ...



Not really ah the LET sig he should probably check 90% of his Providers sig I think he might have gotten a bit hurt by my response not too sure but if so I didn't mean to disrespect him by any means I simple just asked a question guess he took offense to it, in reality I don't mind not having a signature my activity droops on LET less and less daily. On another note Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> Not really ah the LET sig he should probably check 90% of his Providers sig I think he might have gotten a bit hurt by my response not too sure but if so I didn't mean to disrespect him by any means I simple just asked a question guess he took offense to it, in reality I don't mind not having a signature my activity droops on LET less and less daily. On another node Happy Thanksgiving.



For now, update your info to your Texas office address.  This applies to your domains, to IP SWIP info, etc.


Problem you had like most was you weren't incorporated and basically no overhead so would be your home address.  No one should be listing home address for anything.


Work around that should fly still is a simple post office box for address.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> Well they wouldn't fine me simple because this was already conversed within which is the reason we have the address momentarily now.



Do you have to practice to spew this much bullshit or does it just come naturally?


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

drmike said:


> For now, update your info to your Texas office address.  This applies to your domains, to IP SWIP info, etc.
> 
> 
> Problem you had like most was you weren't incorporated and basically no overhead so would be your home address.  No one should be listing home address for anything.
> ...



Yea I simply just updated it to the Arlington location seems having it as the old registration location was a bad idea.


----------



## zafouhar (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> Yea I simply just updated it to the Arlington location seems having it as the old registration location was a bad idea.



Don't forget to update the details in RIPE aswell.


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2015)

I'll confirm the igniteservers.com domain info has been updated, seeing it reflected in public:


Domain Name: IGNITESERVERS.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1956411492_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
Registrar URL: www.enom.com
Updated Date: 2015-08-30T12:05:38.00Z
Creation Date: 2015-08-30T19:05:00.00Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-08-30T19:05:00.00Z
Registrar: ENOM, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 48
Reseller: NAMECHEAP.COM
Domain Status: ok https://www.icann.org/epp#ok
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: KALON BENTON
Registrant Organization: IGNITESERVERS
Registrant Street: 3008 WEST DIVISION STREET
Registrant City: ARLINGTON
Registrant State/Province: TX
Registrant Postal Code: 76012
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.8444729258
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 25, 2015)

Is it just me or does this sound like the next GVH?


----------



## River (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> Well they wouldn't fine me simple because this was already conversed within which is the reason we have the address momentarily now.



I am so tempted to call them Friday Morning. This is such BS.


----------



## ISG (Nov 25, 2015)

River said:


> I am so tempted to call them Friday Morning. This is such BS.



Hey if that helps you sleep daily give them a call up, I'm sure they wouldn't mind talking. Lemme know what you come up with ill be waiting for a full workup of your waste of time and breath just to be proved wrong.


Have a good day!


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Is it just me or does this sound like the next GVH?



Every time I see a brand with shenanigans like this GVH comes to mind.  Doesn't help that Ignite literally came out of nowhere and started being pretty noisy on LET.


I'll say it once more, and not to slight anyone, but, the idea that one starts a business and targets the cheapest segment is a very bad approach.  Bad for economics, bad for personal sanity, bad for having to learn while 'customers' set everything on fire.  You can't learn as a n00b under such stress. Result almost universally is to dump all real skill work in the shop to someone abroad while playing the exploit poverty / maximizing cost of living over there game.  Talking about OWNERS who know nothing outsourcing all their tech and basically being a secretary for their own business.  If you employ some folks in Asia for support, meh, not talking about that.


I am literally nose to the grind wheel with industry stuff and current math I am seeing shows two divides.


1. I see prices have gone up in some shops.  Why? Because things cost money, IP costs are starting to float up, and competent workers have to be paid legally/semi-fairly.  Only so many years one can live in the basement, at the Uni, or freeload.  This uptick in pricing is disguised in a lot of shops to avoid folks noticing or chatting about it.  

2. I see struggling places throwing everything at the floor and hoping someone buys regardless of how bad the economics are and hoping the buyer uses no resources.


If you are in group #2, your days are numbered.  Why?  Because people buy the quality that they can afford.  This leaves you to squabble with other amateurs over the poor customers (who you shouldn't be victimizing in the first place), hacker types destined to wreck your stuff, spammers (who crap in public everywhere and make more drama and mess than you want to deal with), DDoS crowd, etc.


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

ISG said:


> I highly doubt you would receive a 30Gbps attack if so we would try our best to keep your VM onine.



And I can also use the 20TB of traffic I have for each server? Does not look like Psychz is as cheap as OVH in terms of traffic.


----------



## River (Nov 25, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> And I can also use the 20TB of traffic I have for each server? Does not look like Psychz is as cheap as OVH in terms of traffic.



setup a bot just to use traffic.


They probably frown upon you using all 20TB lol.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

MikeA said:


> Psychz has good mitigation in LA too, if you're using them for Ashburn you should switch your LA to them (unless you are, but just have low capacity plan.)
> 
> 
> Btw, your website is beautiful but you should really consider re-rendering that logo.



I can confirm Ignite has services with us in Ashburn, VA.


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

Profuse-Jim said:


> I can confirm Ignite has services with us in Ashburn, VA.



Good to know. How much do they pay for bandwidth? Less than 29ct/20TB? (That's what I pay monthly)


Also, do you plan to stay singlehomed?


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm afraid I can't disclose what package Ignite has with us.


We have Zayo coming online shortly, no ETA on that yet... they're taking their time =/


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2015)

Can I derail this some more..?  This is why I am skeptical and a total PITA about sketch 'companies'.


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1529693


11-18-2015, 02:18 AM#1





LEBNODE LLC 

Junior Guru Wannabe


 






Join Date


Sep 2015


Location


Arlington


Posts


44


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2015)

while the signature reads:


High Performance VPS's (RAID10/SATA-3) Ashburn VA, - Los Angeles, CA - Enfield, LDNI Make Deals Skype Me @ IgniteServersPowerful High Performance Dedicated Servers (Pure SSD) Ashburn VA, - Dallas, TX - Los Angeles, CA


So LEBNODE, LLC = IgniteServers... interesting.


Oddly, lebnode.com was just registered November 2, 2015.. But the account on WHT was September 2015.. Meanwhile when was the first IgniteServers mention / offer? August perhaps?


Is there an LEBNODE LLC filing somewhere?


----------



## tr1cky (Nov 25, 2015)

Profuse-Jim said:


> I'm afraid I can't disclose what package Ignite has with us.
> 
> 
> We have Zayo coming online shortly, no ETA on that yet... they're taking their time =/



What capacity do you have with gtt in Ashburn? I could only find one 10gbps link.


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 26, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> And I thought they were exploiting Indians, but I guess it's Indians exploiting them.






drmike said:


> I'll say it once more, and not to slight anyone, but, the idea that one starts a business and targets the cheapest segment is a very bad approach.  Bad for economics, bad for personal sanity, bad for having to learn while 'customers' set everything on fire.  You can't learn as a n00b under such stress. Result almost universally is to dump all real skill work in the shop to someone abroad while playing the exploit poverty / maximizing cost of living over there game.  Talking about OWNERS who know nothing outsourcing all their tech [...]
> 
> I am literally nose to the grind wheel with industry stuff and current math I am seeing shows two divides.



You should make a new thread on this, I'm curious about the economics of it. Competency aside, I would wager that a lot of the longer-standing outsourced Indian support groups make a better living than the majority of North American 'low end' hosts. Am I way off?


----------



## ISG (Nov 26, 2015)

tr1cky said:


> What capacity do you have with gtt in Ashburn? I could only find one 10gbps link.



They have up to 50Gbps


----------



## HiredSupport (Nov 26, 2015)

After reading through this - why would anyone be with this "host" if that's what you could even call that? Take the sign and switch hosts immediately. Fake information for WHOIS is grounds to get your domain deleted really fast if someone reports that. It's clearly a govt building as stated - we need less of you in this industry, it's why the hosting business seems to have more bad names than good nowadays.


----------



## River (Nov 27, 2015)

HiredSupport said:


> After reading through this - why would anyone be with this "host" if that's what you could even call that? Take the sign and switch hosts immediately. Fake information for WHOIS is grounds to get your domain deleted really fast if someone reports that. It's clearly a govt building as stated - we need less of you in this industry, it's why the hosting business seems to have more bad names than good nowadays.



It makes it extremely hard for any good intentioned little companies to start up, since the bad companies give everyone a bad reputation. It seems like to be successful you need to be big and have lots of clients established, which you can't get to that point without getting clients.


People like @ISG are ruining the market for small hosts with these games, consumers don't want games.


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2015)

River said:


> It makes it extremely hard for any good intentioned little companies to start up, since the bad companies give everyone a bad reputation. It seems like to be successful you need to be big and have lots of clients established, which you can't get to that point without getting clients.
> 
> 
> People like @ISG are ruining the market for small hosts with these games, consumers don't want games.



In fairness ISG lives and will probably die over in Lowend*.  They have another scorching thread over there today.


All I can say is young guys in this industry sure have some big balls.  Takes a lot of self delusion to think one can do 500 tasks and juggle all the needs of customers while your lowend customer base breaks things and sets trash cans on fire.  Unsure if this mentality of no fucks given and RAMBO mode through lack of knowledge is to be blamed on video games or what. 


Folks saying GVH-like on this one, I have to agree.  Very similar path and GVH was far from the first no-nothing company to amass customers (most of whom sucked and should have been denied service).



River said:


> People like @ISG are ruining the market for small hosts with these games, consumers don't want games.



I beg to disagree.  They aren't helping the perception of the industry though.  But then again neither are behemoths like Colocrossing who pull much shit daily and screw customers with two drivers to the pocketbook while hiding behind the whole you pay so little or out of PayPal refund period or whatever other gimmick to man up and do the work.


Consumers aren't on these sites.  Most consumers buy the biggest name brand, who they see on the Superbowl, who they see dinging them repeat mode on TV.  Fact is consumers don't read these forums, they often don't do much research.   There are consumers here, but these are the hosting fanboys, the upper nerd set of the interest, the diehards.  This group has LITTLE brand loyalty and are fewer in audience number than one thinks.  Meaning lower total audience and quick to jump ship (low retention). Run you business around this set and one day, it bites you in the face ugly, even if you manage high volume for a while.


Want consumers, look elsewhere.


----------



## RLT (Nov 27, 2015)

The thread on LET reminded me of GVH towards the end of Jons time at the helm right before the bans started. 


The entire here's your mmoney have a free server for a year was a scary echo of those times.


----------



## ISG (Nov 27, 2015)

Id have to say jumping ship is nowhere in ISG future, as far as problems go we are working to resolve issues and will keep resolving them as they come. Although this issue is ongoing as we speak me and my team are working constantly to fix it and yes this is a new node we have previously configured so the 6 clients that are receiving problems on this new node will be given a free years servers and in that year we will still hold ourselves to our SLA agreement to their server.


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2015)

ISG said:


> Id have to say jumping ship is nowhere in ISG future, as far as problems go we are working to resolve issues and will keep resolving them as they come. Although this issue is ongoing as we speak me and my team are working constantly to fix it and yes this is a new node we have previously configured so the 6 clients that are receiving problems on this new node will be given a free years servers and in that year we will still hold ourselves to our SLA agreement to their server.



So problem happens, customer has issue for say a few days.  Math here, they get a few days credit. Feeling holiday generous, here is a free month. Never anything more.


The free year is just a blood soaked white flag of desperation (so many think).  Those folks 12 months out aren't renewing.   They aren't upgrading either.


I can't honestly point to a failjob where a real host was so generous and today still is in business.  6 customers aren't going to burn the wallet, but they are burning your face and public view of things.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 28, 2015)

ISG said:


> Id have to say jumping ship is nowhere in ISG future, as far as problems go we are working to resolve issues and will keep resolving them as they come. Although this issue is ongoing as we speak me and my team are working constantly to fix it and yes this is a new node we have previously configured so the 6 clients that are receiving problems on this new node will be given a free years servers and in that year we will still hold ourselves to our SLA agreement to their server.



If this is a new node and you can't fix this yourself, here is my upwork details, pay someone competent to admin your servers


https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01a07c6706fbd3b2a9


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 28, 2015)

@ISG I'm sorry but I gotta say, why 'Ignite Servers' anyway?

If you don't think it's an untenable name, just look how many unsubtle fire references it's already earned you from @drmike in this thread alone.


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 28, 2015)

mitgib said:


> If this is a new node and you can't fix this yourself, here is my upwork details, pay someone competent to admin your servers
> 
> 
> https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01a07c6706fbd3b2a9



This right here is what I do not get about people. There are plenty of competent admins around here and we all are willing to work, yet for some reason companies seem ignore this fact and go about their way and screw things up. For awhile I even had in my signature I was looking for work and no bites. Granted I do not post a lot either here or other place, but sometimes that is a good thing. 


When you can not do something yourself hire some one to do it. Believe me when I tell you it will be well worth the money when it comes to reputation it saves you. In the end it is all you in this industry, and when it gets screwed up it takes a long time to rebuild it. Trust is not easily earned, but easily broken.


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2015)

AuroraZero said:


> This right here is what I do not get about people. There are plenty of competent admins around here and we all are willing to work, yet for some reason companies seem ignore this fact and go about their way and screw things up. For awhile I even had in my signature I was looking for work and no bites. Granted I do not post a lot either here or other place, but sometimes that is a good thing.
> 
> 
> When you can not do something yourself hire some one to do it. Believe me when I tell you it will be well worth the money when it comes to reputation it saves you. In the end it is all you in this industry, and when it gets screwed up it takes a long time to rebuild it. Trust is not easily earned, but easily broken.



@AuroraZero it is about priorities (and being short sighted in business). Sure paying other folks for competence, well costs... But that is what business is about.  


The baddest dudes and chicks out there in business aren't running solo shops (at least not for long and not at any real scale).  It takes a ton of different disciplines to make a go at a business.  Doing it poorly through being a cheap f*ck is a fatal mistake.


I see guys (not Ignite) who have no problem dropping random large amounts of money on person useless trash gadgets (the most expensive stuff).  But when it comes to competence and spending on humans with skills, they get so cheap.  For those folks, have fun competing for CHEAP VPS as your headline term.   Cheap indeed, like a dinner at McDonalds. Sure cheap owner + cheap ingredients + cheap experience = CHEAP VPS.  Did I mention I hate cheap?


----------



## AuroraZero (Nov 28, 2015)

Cheap will only get you so far, and I can understand looking for a deal as much as the next guy. When something is important though you need to have enough brains to spend some money. I am not saying you have to throw money away, but you need to find the real deal and have them handle the issue, if you do not have the skills necessary to do it yourself. 


Everything in business is just like the rest of life, you have to weigh things out. Look at things from different angles and if you can different perspectives. Make sure what you do is best for your clients and your business, before you make a move. 


If you don't you end up like so many before you, and most of us here have seen the crash and burns. The ones who usually lose the most in those are the clients that do not know better, and that is the real shame.


----------



## drmike (Nov 28, 2015)

Pet peeve of mine is that support costs.  Shops care not about customers beyond roping them in usually.  This applies to very big businesses all the way down to the solo operators.  


Became fashionable to have no support or useless support in the age of Google and a behemoth doing exactly that.  Nice role model.


In this hosting world there is a lot of lousy support that shops justify as being better than nothing or they point to their income on the customer as justification to provide the lack of support.


Dollars saved on offshoring and cheapest bidder style support costs you reputation and future sales.   I've said this so many times.  What do those shops do?  Oh they drop the prices further and boost the plans to the sky to combat this.  Which means higher expectations out of customers and larger fails.  Snowball down the mountain.


Being frugal and negotiating things is fine.  Being inherently cheap and not sensible enough to get help when it's needed is a death sentence in business (and that relates to Ignite).


----------

